# Camera profiles not showing up in Camera Calibration



## nrizzio (Oct 26, 2009)

I have LR 2.5 with ACR 5.5. I have checked c:\programdata\adobe\cameraraw\cameraprofiles\adobe standard and there are the camera profiles. But when I go to LR and Camera Calibration, only Adobe Standard, ACR 4.4, ACR 4.2. No camera profiles are being displayed. I assume there should be individual camera profiles being displayed. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 26, 2009)

If you shoot JPG, you won't see any profiles.


----------



## nrizzio (Oct 26, 2009)

I only shoot in RAW.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 26, 2009)

I see that you shoot Sony. I do not know if Camera Profiles exist for Sony. I only see Canon, Leica, Nikon and Pentax in my folder. The profile will only appear if the RAW File's camera has a matching profile. You can create a profile with a color chart and Adobe's DNG profiling tool.


----------



## nrizzio (Oct 26, 2009)

Sony is suppported. I checked the folder.c:\programdata\adobe\cameraraw\cameraprofiles\adobe standard Canon, Nikon, Fujifilm, Hassselbald, Kodak, Konica, Leaf, Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax, Samsug, Sony are all there. But I can't see any of them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2009)

Sony only has the Adobe Standard profile available, and not other camera emulation profiles, but you can always download the DNG Profile Editor and create your own.


----------



## nrizzio (Oct 26, 2009)

Shouldn't I be able to see some of the camera profiles?

And, in the folder, there are many different Sony profiles. See attached screen shot.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, but note that they are all 'Adobe Standard', one each for the supported Sony models. A profile is camera model specific, so the only profile you'll see is the specific one for your camera model. 

At this time I believe only Canon and Nikon models have additional 'Camera Matching' profiles. All other supported brands have only the Adobe Standards, and the outdated ACR profiles if the camera was supported in those early versions.


----------



## nrizzio (Oct 26, 2009)

Shouldn't I at least see some camera profiles? Canon or Nikon at the very least.

thanks!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes and no. The profiles are specific to the camera which took the selected image. If you have a Canon 5d2 image, you'll see the Canon 5d2 profiles, and only the 5d2 profiles. If you have a Nikon D3 image, you'll see the Nikon D3 profiles and only those. If you switch back and forth between those two images, the profile dropdown will change accordingly. So if you only have files from your Sony, you'll only see the specific profiles for that specific model. Which are the profiles we discussed above. 

The key is, Lr knows what camera model took the currently selected image, and sets the available profiles accordingly. 

You can test this by downloading sample files from other various camera models.


----------



## pjamedia (Nov 14, 2009)

I think this is an issue with 2.5 - all my custom 5d2 profiles are no longer displayed in the camera calibration panel, even though they exist in the right directory under my user profile. This is causing me a lot of problems in my workflow. I will log it as a fault with Adobe - they really need to sort this one quickly!

Paul A


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 14, 2009)

[quote author=pjamedia link=topic=8197.msg56811#msg56811 date=12582'1311]
I think this is an issue with 2.5 - all my custom 5d2 profiles are no longer displayed in the camera calibration panel, even though they exist in the right directory under my user profile. This is causing me a lot of problems in my workflow. I will log it as a fault with Adobe - they really need to sort this one quickly!

Paul A
[/quote]

What directory do you have them installed in? I have them installed in
_C:\Documents and Settings\..user..\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Camera\_
and they show up fine in LR 2.5 (Win XP SP3).

Beat

Edit:
Sorry, didn't see that you posted the path in another thread.


----------



## pjamedia (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Camera profiles not showing up in Camera Calibration - fixed!*

OK - I have found a fix for this problem (rather than a work-around):

If you locate your personal profile directory (the XP path is in the above post, the Vista path is:
C:\Users\_..user.._\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles

in here you will find a file called index.dat - close LR, delete this file and launch lightroom, and hey presto, your profiles are available again!

I figured this when I added a new profile to this directory and it was instantly available, but my old profiles still weren't even though located in same folder. This file must index the profiles and the upgrade must have reset it in some way. Anyway seems to be fine for me now!

Cheers, Paul A


----------

